# Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky & Mussorgsky: Orchestral Works



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Borodin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tchaikovsky & Mussorgsky: Orchestral Works
Composers
Alexander Borodin , Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov , Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky , Modest Mussorgsky
Soloists
Nikolai Semyonovich Golovanov, David Oistrakh, Grand Symphony Orchestra, USSR State Symphony Orchestra, All-Union Radio Committee Orchestra, Bolshoi Theatre State Academic Orchestra, All-Union Radio and Television Symphony Orchestra
Playtime
2:20:22
Label
Urania Records
Release date
09/15/2017

1.5


----------

